# Air Display con 16F84



## Jorf (Oct 19, 2006)

Se podrá hacer esto con el popular PIC?

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/index?air_display.jpc


----------



## nichita (Oct 20, 2006)

no veo porque no


----------



## alejandro_oo (Oct 20, 2006)

Igual creo que si, claro como dice ahi "se tendran que hacer adaptaciones". 

No se nunca lo he probado, pero esto de pintar en el aire en teoria debe ser como caligrafiar en puntos, pero tomando en cuenta la velocidad de giro del rotor para los intervalos.

Saludos,


----------



## Jorf (Oct 20, 2006)

Hacemos algo entre todos? Porque yo de programación poco y nada por ahora...


----------



## usarioma (Oct 25, 2006)

si quieres puedo ayudarte ,en especial si es un miro pic 16f84a porq lo conozco bien 
el programa es facil


----------



## Jorf (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.gncusers.com.ar/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5713

Al final me animé! Miren el link...


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Feb 2, 2009)

si, y lo termine, con sensor de posicion, y secuencia, 


```
STATUS      equ       03h       ; Status Register
TRISA       equ       85h       ; TrisA  Register
PORTA       equ       05h       ; A Port
TRISB       equ       86h       ; TrisB  Register
PORTB       equ       06h       ; B Port
COUNT1      equ       0Ch       ; delay loop counter
COUNT2	    equ	      0Dh	;delay loop 2
COUNT3	    equ       0Eh	;rev counter
COUNT4	    equ       0Fh	;rev counter2
COUNT5      equ	      10h	;rev counter
COUNT6      equ       11h	;rev counter

	  bsf               STATUS,5           ;Switch to Bank 1
          movlw             1Fh                ;Set the Port A pins:
          movwf             TRISA              ;all ra in.
          movlw		    00h	        ;set rb pins
          movwf		    TRISB	       ;all rb out
          bcf               STATUS,5           ;Switch back to Bank 0
Start	
Seq1	movlw	28h
	movwf	COUNT3
	
Sek1	movlw	00h
	movwf	PORTB
	BTFSS             PORTA,0	;
	Goto Sek1
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line1
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line2
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000011'	;line3
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001100'	;line4
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110011'	;line5
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11001100'	;line6
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110100'	;line7
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11000100'	;line8
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line9
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line10
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line11
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11000000'	;line12
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110000'	;line13
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001100'	;line14
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line15
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line16
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line17
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000001'	;line18
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line19
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line20
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01001111'	;line21
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line22
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111110'	;line23
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000001'	;line24
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000001'	;line25
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111110'	;line26
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line27
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000011'	;line28
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001100'	;line29
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110100'	;line30
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11000100'	;line31
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line32
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line33
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line34
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line35
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line36
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line37
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01101111'	;line38
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line39
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line40
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000001'	;line41
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000001'	;line42
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line43
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line44
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11100000'	;line45
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000000'	;line46
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11100000'	;line47
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line48
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001000'	;line49
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11101111'	;line50
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001000'	;line51
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line52
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001110'	;line53
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010101'	;line54
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010101'	;line55
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001100'	;line56
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line57
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001110'	;line58
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010001'	;line59
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001010'	;line60
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	decfsz	COUNT3,1
	goto	Sek1
	goto	Seq2

Seq2	movlw	28h
	movwf	COUNT4
Sek2	movlw	00h
	movwf	PORTB
	BTFSS	PORTA,0	;
	Goto Sek2
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line1
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line2
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101010'	;line3
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101010'	;line4
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line5
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line6
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000010'	;line7
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000010'	;line8
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line9
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line10
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101010'	;line11
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101010'	;line12
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line13
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line14
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00100010'	;line15
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110110'	;line16
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line17
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00100000'	;line18
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line19
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00100000'	;line20
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line21
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line22
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101000'	;line23
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110110'	;line24
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line25
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00011100'	;line26
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00100010'	;line27
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00011100'	;line28
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line29
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line30
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line31
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001000'	;line32
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line33
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line34
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line35
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line36
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line37
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00100010'	;line38
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00110110'	;line39
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line40
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00011110'	;line41
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101000'	;line42
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00011110'	;line43
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001000'	;line44
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001011'	;line45
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01001001'	;line46
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10101000'	;line47
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01011000'	;line48
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101000'	;line49
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010100'	;line50
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001010'	;line51
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000101'	;line52
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001010'	;line53
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010100'	;line54
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00101000'	;line55
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01011000'	;line56
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10101000'	;line57
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01001001'	;line58
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001011'	;line59
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001000'	;line60
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	decfsz	COUNT4,1
	goto	Sek2
	goto	Seq3

Seq3	movlw	28h
	movwf	COUNT5
Sek3	movlw	00h
	movwf	PORTB
	BTFSS             PORTA,0	;
	Goto Sek3
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line60
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line1
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line2
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line3
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line4
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line5
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01001000'	;line6
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01001000'	;line7
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111110'	;line8
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line9
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111100'	;line10
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000010'	;line11
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000010'	;line12
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111100'	;line13
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line14
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line15
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line16
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line17
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line18
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line19
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line20
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line21
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line22
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line23
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line24
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line25
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line26
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line27
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line28
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line29
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line30
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line31
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line32
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line33
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000010'	;line34
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00001100'	;line35
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01110000'	;line36
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line37
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line38
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line39
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line40
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line41
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line42
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line43
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line44
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line45
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line46
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line47
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01010010'	;line48
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01010010'	;line49
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line50
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line51
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line52
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000010'	;line53
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00111100'	;line54
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line55
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line56
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line57
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line58
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line59
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	decfsz	COUNT5,1
	goto	Sek3
	goto	Seq4

Seq4	movlw	28h
	movwf	COUNT6
Sek4	movlw	00h
	movwf	PORTB
	BTFSS             PORTA,0	;
	Goto Sek4
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line1
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line2
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line3
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line4
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line5
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line6
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000010'	;line7
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010001'	;line8
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10110001'	;line9
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11001110'	;line10
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line11
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000001'	;line12
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line13
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000001'	;line14
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line15
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000111'	;line16
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line17
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line18
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01110001'	;line19
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line20
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000111'	;line21
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line22
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line23
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01110001'	;line24
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line25
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11110000'	;line26
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line27
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line28
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line29
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line30
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line31
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000001'	;line32
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000001'	;line33
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line34
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line35
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10000000'	;line36
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001111'	;line37
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line38
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11100000'	;line39
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line40
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01100000'	;line41
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line42
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10010000'	;line43
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line44
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line45
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11110000'	;line46
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line47
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00010000'	;line48
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'11111111'	;line49
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line50
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01111110'	;line51
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line52
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'10001001'	;line53
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'01000110'	;line54
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line55
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line56
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line57
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line58
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line59
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	movlw       b'00000000'	;line60
	movwf       PORTB
	call	Delay
	decfsz	COUNT6,1
	goto	Sek4
	goto	Start		

;comes delay...

Delay	movlw	0Ah
	movwf	COUNT1
	movlw	02h
	movwf	COUNT2
Repet	
	decfsz	COUNT1,1
	goto Repet
	decfsz	COUNT2,1
	goto Repet
	return
	end
```


----------



## gbatti (Abr 16, 2009)

hola!, yo me hice uno sin problemas!
entra en este post en www.taringa.net, explico todo como tenes que armarlo y tambien incluyo un rar con el codigo en assembler y el hex para cargar en el pic, es algo basico pero sirve para empezar algo :
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks...Air-Display-y-escribi-en-el-aire-<span style=
saludos


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

hola gente como estan la verdad es que me gusto mucho lo del air display

se podra hacer uno que contengan solo palabras?
cuanto es lo maximo de caracteres que te permite?
esto hay que solo montarlo en un rotor que gire a tantas revoluciones y ya esta?
no es mejor ponerlo dentro de una esfera de cristal?

alguien sabe de algun circuito programador de pic que lo armes y ya ande? porque me canse de armarlos y nunca andan

espero sus respuestas saludos
y gracias de antemano


----------



## jhavitxu (May 23, 2010)

Aqui tenes un grabador que funciona, voy a probar tambien
este tipo de proyecto...

algunas imagenes del grabador, es para varios tipos de PICs.


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 6, 2010)

El link de arriba ya no funciona, prueben este:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/4055328/Armate-tu-Air-Display-y-escribi-en-el-aire!!-%5Beditado%5D.html


----------

